# Job in US - A urgent Query



## anusha m (Jul 10, 2012)

Dear all,

I have H1 visa and also a job there at US. I work in India for a software company and through my company i have got this H1 and i can start from here at any time for my job. My client office is at cupertino.

The problem here is my husband does not have H1 visa. He is from power sector. He is working as Assistant Manager in Electrical Maintenance department in India. He has vast knowledge in this field and very talented too. He is working for reputed power plant production.

The points here are :
1) I can get a dependent visa for him through my company.
2) I am confused if he come with me whether he might get a job there or not.
3) Getting H1 visa for him will take April 2013 bcoz the quota for H1 is over already.
4) Even i does not know any consultancy there at US.

Can anyone help me what decision can be taken on this.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

He will not be able to work on H1B dependent visa. 
He needs a job and a US employer willing and able to sponsor him and be out of the US for the application process of his own visa. Applications get processed in April 2013 - he can start work in October 2013.


----------



## anusha m (Jul 10, 2012)

twostep said:


> He will not be able to work on H1B dependent visa.
> He needs a job and a US employer willing and able to sponsor him and be out of the US for the application process of his own visa. Applications get processed in April 2013 - he can start work in October 2013.


Yeah i clearly understand that with dependant one cannot work with. Can you tell me how to find a sponsor. And also few tips to go with this procedure. Bcoz its really tough situation for me here. Do you know how is the opportunity for the power sector. Can you help me out on this.


----------

